
Advice for what to do - weems
Basically the TLDR is I ran out of money and need to earn $5k USD to finish my degree. Been working on adding things to my github (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;weems) and website [ (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;weems.de). I am still trying to expand my skillset but largely I am Java, Python, Ruby, HTML, JS. Like so many others I am having trouble breaking into even the most entry level positions that require 2-5+ Years Experience at Minimum. Not a stupid sob story, I know I am not alone. Just trying to find the best way forward.
======
jesusmichael
What do you mean by "trouble"? are you getting interviews? How many jobs are
you applying for?

Consider working somewhere else to make $$. I drove a cab for a while to make
ends meet. Its nice to work in your chosen field... but sometimes its
impossible.

Keep plugging... Drop ruby focus on java... more $$

~~~
weems
Well in a Interview I was told it was clear I had ability but he couldn't take
a risk on someone who hadn't finished.. :/

~~~
jesusmichael
then he's a dope...

So here is my challenge to you... You have to get out and talk to people who
own businesses. See if you can go to networking functions. Let them know
you're a SW developer, ENTRY LEVEL... you're looking for work in your field.

Call Real Estate agents (they make deals, so they'll be open to it) trade a
new website (nothing too fancy) for a referral and a using their site a part
of your portfolio...

If you don't any experience make some... UberX is hiring... code, drive,
code... I'd love to take advantage of you and hire you for a project I'm
doing... but it won't get you to your $5K goal... (i'm really cheap)

~~~
weems
well yeah I want to get to the eventual goal of work. But the thing is
everyone wants to see the Bachelors as a kind of first line test. so I do want
to work but at some point I do want to finish, I mean I already got this close
to the finishing line. at this point its getting enough to go back for about a
year of school. but some of it would be repeating courses. so its not exactly
the most ideal thing to do, but it's where I am. let me know your email and
I'll shoot you a message.

------
eldude
Depends on how aggressive you are and what personal expenses you have. If
you're smart most startups in the Valley won't care if you have a degree if
you're willing to work hard and are effectively a new college grad. (Good
experience for low pay is startup compensation default) Happy to help if I can
(contact in profile). I never finished my degree. Didn't make a lick of
difference.

------
psyklic
Try talking to your university -- sometimes they have small loan options or
may be able to qualify you for a grant, especially if you are very close to
graduating.

~~~
weems
well I have FASFA Loans already so I am not sure that they will go for that. I
asked about payment plans and they said that I can't continue until the amount
is paid in full. and full disclosure I withdrew before I had too much to owe.
So I am needing to transfer which I cant do until I pay off what I owe to the
university directly. And thats not including Sallie Mae (~30k). It's a long
story, to be sure.

